# Snakes and there Snacks



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 29, 2010)

Flip Through the Pages of Photos ! 

Wild Pythons 

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/travel/gallery-e6frezpi-1111120012125?page=1

Stalked By Snake 
http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/gallery/gallery-e6frewxi-1225769368841?page=1

*Published On:* -
*Source:* The Daily Telegraph

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 29, 2010)

there is 3 threads there ! 

First try the ( Go to Original Article ) 

Then the Two other threads


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Nov 29, 2010)

"Stalked By Snake"

What a tool...


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Nov 29, 2010)

Slide 33 of the original article  Look who it is. That picture of the carpet with the fox is awesome!


----------



## LiasisKing (Nov 29, 2010)

picture 7 in the original article - THAT is a beer gut


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 29, 2010)

The_S_Word said:


> "Stalked By Snake"
> 
> What a tool...



What A Pussy


----------



## D3pro (Nov 29, 2010)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> What A Pussy


 
haha... he lives under a car shade... guess he couldn't afford to make some walls


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 29, 2010)

I am Suprised a YOWIE has gotten him by now with no doors or locks


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Nov 29, 2010)

Lol, You don't even notice any bite marks or anything on his nose.. I bet the "snake" didn't even bite him..


----------



## punisherSIX (Nov 29, 2010)

Anyone else have the urge to track Mr Hosie down and smack his face in with a shovel


----------



## Tristan (Nov 29, 2010)

im surprised at the number of cats eaten, i thought they would be quite quick and being able to deliver bites and scratches from both end would be a deterrent, guess not


----------



## Darlyn (Nov 29, 2010)

punisherSIX said:


> Anyone else have the urge to track Mr Hosie down and smack his face in with a shovel



I know him, I also know where he lives. He is a tool.
Hasn't worked for years, I'd be surprised if he had the energy to lift a shovel : )
My friend is the mother to the son mentioned.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Nov 29, 2010)

snakes and where snacks? 
Awesome pics, that amethystine eating the wallaby is amazing :O


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't understand why so many people are saving possums ETC (natural prey items) from snakes


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 29, 2010)

Darlyn said:


> I know him, I also know where he lives. He is a tool.
> Hasn't worked for years, I'd be surprised if he had the energy to lift a shovel : )
> My friend is the mother to the son mentioned.



i feel sorry for you ! Darlyn next time you see him can you laugh at him for me ask him does him does he require a security guard !


----------



## punisherSIX (Nov 29, 2010)

Darlyn said:


> I know him, I also know where he lives. He is a tool.
> Hasn't worked for years, I'd be surprised if he had the energy to lift a shovel : )
> My friend is the mother to the son mentioned.


Lol, he looks the part. What is the go with him living in a carport?


----------



## jham66 (Nov 29, 2010)

I used to live in Kuranda and often drove past a property with goats (?probably the same one) and often saw scrubbies around. Last time I was up there to visit my parents we saw a smaller one about 50m from the entrance to the goat yard. We stopped and had a good look at the scrub python. We saw later in our trip that a mother goat that was heavily pregnant had dropped her kids. I would say she would have a tough time ensuring all of them make it to adulthood!!


----------



## giggle (Nov 29, 2010)

steve1 said:


> I don't understand why so many people are saving possums ETC (natural prey items) from snakes



because they are morons and apparently some animals have more of a right to live than others. Even though possums are doing rather too well in some areas.


----------



## Darlyn (Nov 29, 2010)

punisherSIX said:


> Lol, he looks the part. What is the go with him living in a carport?



Cos the bus he lived in is falling apart: )
I guess it's not as if he will get cold, he has a lovely environment for pythons round his place tho!


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 30, 2010)

cats make a great feed ! 





Goggle search


----------

